# Lieber spät als nie



## Michael K (17. Nov. 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,
da ich nun 14 Tage bei Euch angemeldet bin, als Erstes ein großes Lob an die Verantwortlichen von diesen gelungenen Forum.
Besonders gefällt mir hier der Umgangston.
Ich bin der 40 Jahre alte Michael aus Malchin in Mecklenburg mit 2 Außenteichen und einer Innenhälterung.
Angefangen hat alles wie bei jeden anderen auch. Loch und Folie , Pflanzen und paar Goldies rein.
 
So sah es dann 3 Jahre ohne Filtertechnik aus.
 
Nun waren auch einige kleine Koi dazu gekommen.
Leider konnte ich sie nicht sehen. Es wurden Bücher gekauft und gelesen.
Mist so viele Fehler. Kurz um ein neuer Teich muß her.Mit allen drum und dran.
 
Jetzt packte mich der Koi - Virus der Erste Teich soll auch so aussehen.
Wasser wurde abgepumt und die Pflanzen erst mal in Regentonnen untergebracht.
 

Nach einigen Diskussionen mit meiner Frau ( es ging um die Seerosen ) wurde dieser einfach geteilt.
 
25ooo Liter bleiben Gartenteich und Pflanzenfilter , und 30ooo Liter nur für Koi.
Die Folie wurde einfach abgeschnitten und eine Trennwand die 5 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel
liegt gezogen. Bodenabläufe und Skimmer wurden verlegt und die Teichform für die Koi mit
Kalksandstein geklebt.
 
Die Folie wurde Faltenfrei eingeschweißt.
 
Der Filter wurde angeschlossen.
 
Dann das schwierigste, die Randgestaltung. 
 
Dann zogen auch irgendwann die ersten Koi ein.
 
Da diese nun ja nicht mehr zu den Pflanzen konnten war meine
Frau nun auch wieder mit mir den Fischen und ihren Seerosen zu Frieden.
 
Grüße aus Malchin
Michael


----------



## Annett (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Michael,

na wenn das keine gelungene Vorstellung ist! 
Deine beiden Teiche sehe wirklich klasse aus und wenn dann auch noch die bessere Hälfte mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden ist - was will man mehr?! 
Nutz Ihr den Pflanzenteich auch richtig als Pflanzenfilter für den größeren Teich?

Das Lob bezüglich des Umgangston gebe ich gern an die User hier im Forum weiter. Denn wenn man mit seinem "Gegenüber" so umgeht, wie man es selbst von anderen erwartet, dann sollte sowas auch einigermaßen funktionieren.  Meinungsverschiedenheiten sind dafür da ausdiskutiert zu werden, aber dabei sollten halt alle fair bleiben.
Ansonsten kommen wir ins Spiel.


----------



## Thorsten (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hi Michael,

gelungene Vorstellung, sehr schöner Koiteich.

An dieser Stelle nochmals, herzlich Willkommen bei uns.


----------



## Michael K (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Anett,

da es eine Schwerkraftanlage ist wird das Wasser von einer hinter dem
Filter liegenden Pumpkammer unter dem Wasserspiegel in den Pflanzenfilter gepumpt.
Die Trennwand ist 5 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel, so das es wieder in den Koiteich läuft.
Im Sommer wenn die Koi im Teich sind schalte ich einen 2 Meter hohen Abschäumer da zu.
Ich möchte auch da rauf hinweisen das keine Koi in diesen Teich überwintern.


----------



## Annett (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Michael,

5cm unter Wasserlinie und die Koi machen keine Versuche, sich zum "Salat" vorzuarbeiten?
Und für Deine Koi hast Du eine generelle Innenhälterung? Was hat Dich dazu bewegt?


----------



## Michael K (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Anett,

die Zwischenwand besteht aus 17,5 er Betonschalsteinen verankert mit Eisen.
Die alte Folie wurde mit der neuen auf der Zwischenwand zusammen geschweißt.
Mit Inoteck habe ich dann Granitplatten mit kleinen Zwischenräumen fixiert.
Da gibt es kein Durchkommen. Allerdings bekommen die Jungs und Mädels auch 
Kopfsalat und geviertelte Apfelsinen.
Na dann will ich mal auch noch meine Innenhälterung beschreiben.
Wie schon vorher beschrieben hatte mich der Koi Virus gepackt. ( wollte nicht Wahnsinn schreiben )
Was ist im Winter ? Auf die Jungs und Mädels verzichten? Nein.
Gesagt getan. Platz im Haus gesucht den Beton aufgeschnitten.
 
Technik geholt, und los ging es.
 
Dank der Technik dauerte es nur einen Tag.
Wie zu sehen mußte nur ein Abwasserrohr umgelegt werden.
 
Dann wurde wieder mit Betonschalsteinen gemauert.
Bodenabläufe rein und Folie wieder Faltenfrei eingeschweißt.
 
Nun hatte ich ein Winterquartier für die Fische.
Da das Wasser konstant 19 Grad hat wirt auch vol durchgefüttert.
Wichtig ist das der Raum wärmer ist als das Wasser.
Nun muß ich über eine Brücke ins Büro.
 
Nun habe ich auch was von meinen Fischen im Winter.
Hier  mal ein kurzer Link gleich gibt's Futter 
http://nordkoimalchin.dyndns.org:8080/ 
An der Qualität wird gearbeitet.
Grüße aus Malchin
Michael


----------



## Annett (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Michael,

ich bin sprachlos 
Wahnsinn! Nur gut, dass wir ne nagelneue Fußbodenheizung haben und dadurch solche Vorhaben definitiv flachfallen.


----------



## Michael K (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Anett, das mit der Fußbodenheizung geht auch.  
Unter dem Kunstrasen ist die Fußbodenheizung.
Grüße aus Malchin 
Michael


----------



## kwoddel (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Endlich!!!!!!!! Noch ein Wahnsinniger


----------



## Dodi (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Michael!

S u u u p e r!   
Sehr schön geworden - und zu aller Zufriedenheit! 

Sag mal, wieviel Liter fasst Deine Innenhälterung?
Ist es nicht schwierig, die Fischis immer fangen zu müssen, um sie umzusetzen - oder hast Du da eine andere Lösung?


----------



## Michael K (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

@ Frank
Sagt meine Frau auch immer.Läßt allerdings das Endlich weg.
@ Dodi
wenn man es weiß ist es gaaaaanz einfach.
Man soll die Fische eh an den Kescher gewöhnen.
( einfacher wenn es mal sein muß )
Der Teich ist so angelegt das ich das Koi - Becken oder den Pflanzenfilter 
einzeln ablassen kann.
Der Filter läuft immer da die Pumpkammer 1500 Liter hat.
Es geht alles abzuschieben.
Wenn die Fische umgesetzt werden, wirt das Wasser vom Teich in die 
Innenhälterung gepumpt oder umgekehrt.
Als Puffer habe ich dann noch immer 25ooo Liter im Pflanzenfilter.
Die IH fast 32ooo Liter.


----------



## jochen (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Michael,

Kois sind ja nicht so mein Ding, aber das ist echt eine absolut Klasse Anlage...   

Wo ist eigentlich  Kwoddel...  räumt der schon das Wohnzimmer aus...


----------



## kwoddel (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

NEIN!!!!!!! 
Als erstes die Küche, essen kann ich in der  Frittenranch und wenn das nicht reicht, dann kommt d..  .................. dran


----------



## Michael K (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo, nun möchte ich Euch auch noch den Rest vorstellen.
So nebenbei habe ich ja auch Koi verkauft, und es kam der Tag wo der Platz nicht mehr ausreicht.
Alle bösen Beschimpfungen über diese Garagenhändler die kommen und gehen wäre doch mal eine Herausforderung.
Hier soll die Verkaufsanlage nun stehen.
Sie wird eine Grundfläche von 11 mal 24 Metern besitzen. 
Insgesamt haben wir dann nur für den Koiverkauf 12 Becken  zur Verfügung. 
Des weiteren wird eine kleine __ Goldfisch & Co Abteilung mit weiteren 8 Becken entstehen. 
Unsere Quarantäne und Behandlungsbecken bleiben in den alten Räumen.

 

Fundament ist ausgehoben.

 

Die ersten Becken werden gebaut. Die gesamte Anlage läuft dann auf Schwerkraft.

 

Becken 19 000 Liter + Filterkammer

 

Becken 16 000 Liter + Filterkammer

 

Dann ging es mit dem Rohbau los.

 

 

 

 

Zum Glück spielte das Wetter mit und wir kamen schnell voran.
Nun ging es an den Innenausbau.

 

 

 

Durch die einzelnen Garagen konnte ich auch alle Becken trennen. Jedes Becken wird
mit einen separaten Anlage gefiltert. 
Geheizt wird mit einer Fußbodenheizung.

Einzelne Garage vor dem Umbau

 

Dann wurden die ersten Becken fertig.

 

 

Bei guten Wetter wurde dann auch schon mal draußen angefangen.

 

Bis Samstag sind wir mit dem Innenausbau fertig.
Die gesamte Anlage soll am 1.5. Eröffnet werden.
Weitere Bilder stelle ich mit der Fertigstellung der Anlage ein.
Verkaufen werden wir dann Japanische und Israelische Koi, Biotopfische Zubehör, und Pflanzen.

Am Sonntag fliege ich nach Israel um Koi zu selektieren, wenn Ihr wollt kann ich von dieser Reise 
auch einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.


----------



## kwoddel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Michael

RESPEKT !!!!       

mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen  , leider zu weit weg



Japaner und Israelis???? das gibt wieder Zündstoff, ich halte mich aber da raus


----------



## Michael K (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Japaner und Israelis???? das gibt wieder Zündstoff, ich halte mich aber da raus




Momentan ist doch nur sicher das nichts sicher ist.
Beide Nationalitäten schwimmen absolut getrennt.
Israelis in der neuen, Japaner ( erst ab 25 cm ) in der alten Anlage und nach Züchtern getrennt.


----------



## kwoddel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Michael

so würde ich es auch machen, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Dr.J (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Michael,

ich glaube Frank hat, als er von "Zündstoff" sprach, was anderes gemeint.


----------



## kwoddel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Nein war schon richtig !!!   

Jürgen bist halt keine KN.


----------



## Michael K (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Wir werden sehen. Über dieses Vorhaben hatte ich letztes Jahr auch ein persönliches Gespräch mit
Herrn Kleingeld.
In Israel werde ich mich natürlich auch ausgiebig mit Mordi unterhalten.
Zur Unterstützung habe ich ja auch Tim ( kennen sicherlich einige aus anderen Foren )  mit im Boot, der mit nach Israel kommt.


----------



## kwoddel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*



			
				Michael K schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden sehen. Über dieses Vorhaben hatte ich letztes Jahr auch ein persönliches Gespräch mit
> Herrn Kleingeld.
> In Israel werde ich mich natürlich auch ausgiebig mit Mordi unterhalten.



Wer ist das denn nun wieder????


----------



## Michael K (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Es geht mir um den Stand der Dinge in Sachen KHV , und wie die einzelnen Parteien darüber denken und handeln.
Du weißt doch selber was in anderen Foren bei diesen Thema los ist.


----------



## Annett (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo Michael,

ich kann nur sagen: Respekt!!
Mich erinnern die ersten Aufnahmen so an unseren "eigenen Garagenkomplex", der nun zum 31.03. endlich frei wird. 
Auf die Idee, sowas daraus zu machen, muss man erstmal kommen. Wahnsinn! 

Gut finde ich auch die Herangehensweise mit getrennten Becken, Filter, Kescher und sicher auch Händewaschen, wenn man zwischen den Becken wechselt.
Besser kann man sich zur Zeit wohl nicht absichern, es sei denn, man läßt den Koi(ver)kauf bleiben.


----------



## Michael K (28. März 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo, an alle erst mal nette Grüße aus Israel.


----------



## Michael K (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Lieber spät als nie*

Hallo
Hier mal eine kleine Diashow aus Israel.


( weiß nicht weshalb die Bilder so schlecht sind )


----------

